# Удачные модели баянов



## Sergey_Semenov (9 Дек 2011)

Приветствую всех.

Позвольте открыть тему об "удачных" моделях баянов. Моя цель - собрать мнения разных людей и сравнивая их попытаться определить какие модели баянов наиболее "удачны" с точки зрения исполнителей. Прошу всех заинтересованных написать на каких моделях ему (или ей) приходилось играть и какие из них наиболее удачны в смысле звучания, механики и т. д.

Я начинающий любитель и в своей жизни держал в руках тульский ученический баян, баян фабрики Молодечно (тоже ученический), юпитер своего учителя (выпуска конца 90ых., правда я не знаю если это Гусаровский или Бариновский), и старый пятирядный с пятью бодбородками ленинградского производства (на сетке были три больших хроморованных кольца. Баян тоже принадлежит моему учителю. Если нужно будет, я попрошу сделать с него фотограпхию). Мне больше всего понравился последний из перечисленных.

Если эта тема уже обсуждалась, то напишите ссылку, пожалуйста.

Сергей


----------



## ze_go (9 Дек 2011)

ЮПИТЕР, у меня инструмент года 80 (прошлого века).
Доволен, не смотря на возраст инструмента. Правда, немного модернизирован.


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (9 Дек 2011)

ze go
спасибо за информацию. Если Вас не затруднит, напишите на каких ещё инструментах Вам довелось играть, чтобы было понятно с чем Вы сравнивали.


----------



## ze_go (10 Дек 2011)

дело в том, что я параллельно занимаюсь ремонтом баянов-аккордеонов, по-этому по роду этой своей деятельности имею возможность "пощупать" разные - ясные поляны, россии, юпитера, аппассионаты, АККО, некоторые итальянские - скандалли, менжини. 
с точки зрения звука больше всего мне по душе, конечно же, юпитер. так же нравится "чистый" тембр баяна "ясная поляна"
механики (правая) хороша у итальянцев, левая - у того же "юпитера" - надёжна, как автомат калашникова


----------



## Demoners (10 Дек 2011)

*ze_go*,
а что можете сказать насчет баянов акко, именно нового поколения от 2005
Чисто мнение мастера


----------



## ze_go (10 Дек 2011)

у нас в академии есть АККО, но не знаю какого "года рождения". вроде до 4 лет ему, мне не сильно понравился ни по звуку, ни по правой механике (чего только стоит цельная гребёнка под всей клавиатурой), левая механика - вроде ничего, аккуратно сделана (владелец отдал 10 000 евро за него - дороговато, на мой взгляд)


----------



## Jupiter (10 Дек 2011)

Demoners писал:


> а что можете сказать насчет баянов акко, именно нового поколения от 2005


Думаю,что инструменты от 2000 до 2006 года были у Акковцев понадёжней. После смерти Авралёва-старшего упало качество корпусов. Звук стал не такой объёмный при тех же аккордах и тех же резонаторах. Но это всё на "личный вкус".
ze_go писал:


> механики (правая) хороша у итальянцев, левая - у того же "юпитера" - надёжна, как автомат калашникова



Да,это правда. Да и правая сейчас очень хороша у Баринова- это отметили и итальянцы...


----------



## ze_go (10 Дек 2011)

Jupiter писал:


> Да и правая сейчас очень хороша у Баринова- это отметили и итальянцы...


да, это точно, с приходом сборщиков уровня Васильева


----------

